# Sex only twice since we've been married!



## jkg (Feb 4, 2009)

What do I do? My husband and I are 21! And he doesn't ever want to have sex.... there are so many other factors it's hard to explain it all. We don't have kids and are in good health. He had a drug problem when he was a teenager but has been clean for two years. He does drink, smoke cigrettes and chew tobacco though. I've suggested counseling, a trip to the doc. for a blood test to see if there's anything wrong from the drugs but he basically refuses it all. Then tonight he says he'll come home and have sex with me but that he wants to go to his friends house afterwards. I just feel like he doesn't care that we don't kiss or have any of the intimacy that we used to and that's the only time in over a year when he's suggested having sex (he didn't come home though... just went to his friends) and he wanted to leave right away to go to his friends.... wow how important am I?!?! 
-struggling with the idea of divorce... plz help


----------



## marlborolights (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm. That doesnt sound normal...something is definately going on with him....why doesnt he want it? does he claim to just "not be in the mood"? Have you ever said anything to him about his technique that he could have found offensive? Are any of the friends female?
How long have you been married and can you give a little more details? What was the sex like before marriage? When did you notice the change? was it over night or drawn out?


----------

